# Replacing Metal Railing Banister with a Half Wall



## Neeni (May 16, 2011)

My family and I are about to move into a new house. I was personally nervous about the metal railing banister in the loft upstairs. It goes all the way across the top, and we have two small children.

I would like to know how my husband and I can go about replacing that railing banister with a half wall. I have pictures to show and just wanted to see if someone can view the pics and give me an estimate on how much they think it would cost us to get it replaced. I also would like to know if anyone knows of a great company that we can go with?

I live in Texas by the way.

Any help would be much appreciated! Thanks!

Nedra
:help:


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 16, 2011)

Nedra, you cann attach pictures from your computer by scrolling down from the message box and look for the box, _Manage Attachments_... and welcome to House Repair Talk.


----------



## Neeni (May 16, 2011)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Nedra, you cann attach pictures from your computer by scrolling down from the message box and look for the box, _Manage Attachments_... and welcome to House Repair Talk.




Oh ok, 

thanks for letting me know that. I'm new so just now trying to figure out how to use the forum! I will attach them for you and everyone else to see; thanks again!


----------



## Neeni (May 16, 2011)

Okay here are the photos! Any advice would be much appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## joecaption (May 16, 2011)

Not sure where your concern is. The children can climb a knee wall just as easy as a railing like you have that was built to code. A short wall will block out all the natural light come down for the windows behind it.
Your consern may be coming from the fact you have never had a 2 story home before.


----------



## Neeni (May 16, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Not sure where your concern is. The children can climb a knee wall just as easy as a railing like you have that was built to code. A short wall will block out all the natural light come down for the windows behind it.
> Your consern may be coming from the fact you have never had a 2 story home before.



Well I have lived in a two story home before as a kid but it had a half wall at the top of the stairway.

Even my mom and step dad were concerned about this banister bc I have a four year old sister. My little girl and sister were both climbing and leaning on it. I have heard that over time too much climbing or leaning on such railings can cause them to become loose..?

Do you have younger children? my concern is safety. A half wall is not as attractive to small kids as a banister railing is. I was told that a half wall would be just as nice to have because it would still be open at the top. I wish that I could change the fact that I am uneasy and afraid of the banister and it is indeed beautiful but I care more for the safety of the kiddos! ;-)


----------



## inspectorD (May 17, 2011)

I would suggest you call a local stair company to give you some kid saftey options. As Joe said, kids do not care about the obstruction, and I would also be even more concerned with a halfwall and top shelf, it gives them a wider area to walk on and get up with.
I have seen folks add to the hieght of the railing, and even install pieces of plexiglass in front of the railing until the children are older.

Just let the company investigate , or even your Home inspector, what the condition or the railing is.


----------



## Neeni (May 17, 2011)

inspectorD said:


> I would suggest you call a local stair company to give you some kid saftey options. As Joe said, kids do not care about the obstruction, and I would also be even more concerned with a halfwall and top shelf, it gives them a wider area to walk on and get up with.
> I have seen folks add to the hieght of the railing, and even install pieces of plexiglass in front of the railing until the children are older.
> 
> Just let the company investigate , or even your Home inspector, what the condition or the railing is.



Hi thanks,

I appreciate your advice! And thanks for welcoming me. I'm sure I will have plenty of other questions later on being a first time home owner. We actually have one more walk through to do with an inspector to make sure that things are working properly in the home and that there are no defects.

Notice that there is a small wall beam at the top where the banister is. i figure I could temporarily install an extra tall baby gate right there to keep the children from running in and out of the loft..anyhow, I suppose I'll figure this out. Perhaps once we live in the house for a little while I wont be so paranoid about it!

Thank you!:beer:


----------



## inspectorD (May 17, 2011)

No problem, we like more questions.
And have fun with your new house


----------



## markleena (Jan 12, 2012)

Great advice thanks for sharing


----------

